# salario meteorologista



## twister (6 Jun 2010 às 19:22)

salario meteorologista 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bom dia/tarde

Queria saber o salario de um professional exercendo meteorologia no inicio e fim de carreira em Portugal?

Obrigado!


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Jun 2010 às 22:34)

twister disse:


> salario meteorologista
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Boas

Podes consultar aqui: http://www.meteo.pt/export/sites/default/bin/docs/institucionais/lista_nominativa_im_01.09.pdf

O salário mínimo de um meteorologista no IM anda à volta dos 1100€.


----------



## Paulo H (6 Jun 2010 às 22:37)

Um meteorologista em início de carreira, se trabalhar no instituto nacional de meteorologia, irá entrar como técnico superior de 2a classe (estagiário) no 1o escalão, recebendo à volta de 1100Eur líquidos, podendo ser superior caso o funcionário seja obrigado a trabalhar por turnos rotativos (subsídio nocturno). Ou seja, ganha o mesmo que qualquer licenciado que vá desempenhar funções num instituto público, ou na administração local, é igual, entra no 1o escalão e só depois poderá subir, se houver vagas e se obtiver bom desempenho. Também poderá entrar directamente para o quadro interno, mas de igual forma entra no 1o escalão da sua classe. Não poderá exercer desde o início cargos de chefia (chefe de divisão), uma vez que estes são concursos internos, é necessário que primeiro esteja no quadro. Em fim de carreira, é difícil de dizer, existe uma tabela de escalões para cada classe, mas uma vez que a progressão na carreira não é automática, mas sim por "mérito" e desde que se abra concurso para vaga. Mas na teoria, basta consultar esta tabela de remunerações e retirar o valor do último escalão.


----------



## Chingula (7 Jun 2010 às 21:12)

Paulo H disse:


> Um meteorologista em início de carreira, se trabalhar no instituto nacional de meteorologia, irá entrar como técnico superior de 2a classe (estagiário) no 1o escalão, recebendo à volta de 1100Eur líquidos, podendo ser superior caso o funcionário seja obrigado a trabalhar por turnos rotativos (subsídio nocturno). Ou seja, ganha o mesmo que qualquer licenciado que vá desempenhar funções num instituto público, ou na administração local, é igual, entra no 1o escalão e só depois poderá subir, se houver vagas e se obtiver bom desempenho. Também poderá entrar directamente para o quadro interno, mas de igual forma entra no 1o escalão da sua classe. Não poderá exercer desde o início cargos de chefia (chefe de divisão), uma vez que estes são concursos internos, é necessário que primeiro esteja no quadro. Em fim de carreira, é difícil de dizer, existe uma tabela de escalões para cada classe, mas uma vez que a progressão na carreira não é automática, mas sim por "mérito" e desde que se abra concurso para vaga. Mas na teoria, basta consultar esta tabela de remunerações e retirar o valor do último escalão.



Se entretanto a crise e a vontade de alguns (anti-Institutos do Estado) não fecharem a Instituição...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Jun 2010 às 23:24)

Chingula disse:


> Se entretanto a crise e a vontade de alguns (anti-Institutos do Estado) não fecharem a Instituição...



Caro Chingula,

Penso que isso seria irreal... curtar alguns fundos sim e adiar projectos de pesquisa tambem agora dai essa realidade só com o calendario Maia no dia 21 de Dez de 2012 se for verdade... Acho que so nessas condições,caso contrario impossivel...


----------



## Paulo H (8 Jun 2010 às 00:06)

]ToRnAdO[;215935 disse:
			
		

> Caro Chingula,
> 
> Penso que isso seria irreal... curtar alguns fundos sim e adiar projectos de pesquisa tambem agora dai essa realidade só com o calendario Maia no dia 21 de Dez de 2012 se for verdade... Acho que so nessas condições,caso contrario impossivel...



ToRnAdO, sem querer acertaste na muche!!  
Lá para 2012 as coisas devem melhorar.. Como sabem a relação entrada/saída de quadros era de 1:2, depois passou de 1:3, depois durante uma semana passou para 1:5, e agora estão congeladas as entradas, excepto com a permissão do sr ministro das finanças teixeira dos santos. Mas nem tudo é o fim, o que o estado faz para reduzir o número de funcionários, é subcontratar técnicos através de empresas de trabalho temporário. Tem a vantagem de esconder os números de contratados do estado, os funcionários têm as mesmas regalias (35h semanais e outras da função pública) e ordenado equivalente, mas tem a desvantagem de ter de pagar uma boa % à empresa de trabalho temporário e a desvantagem de ser difícil contabilizar quantos funcionários o estado tem e quantos funcionários subcontrata. É complicado.. Abre-se um concurso para admissão de pessoal, depois contrata-se, depois renova-se mais 2x e depois abre-se novo concurso outra vez e faz-se uma entrevista entre colegas a brincar! Mas pronto, quem tiver "bom desempenho" lá consegue entrar por algum buraco nestes anos difíceis que se avizinham!


----------



## Chingula (16 Jul 2010 às 22:18)

nasnuvens disse:


> Ou não fosse o Estado a saber as linhas com que se cose! É típico do governo remendar estas situações, a fazer embrulhadas e depois a desculpa-se porque alguém falhou na recolha de dados, ou uma desculpa esfarrapada do género.
> 
> Mas concordo em achar que trancar as portas ao IM é um tanto irrealista, afinal é um serviço extremamente necessário.



Infelizmente muita gente neste País não é da opinião "...serviço extremamente necessário"...e o caminho que a Administração Pública em geral e o I.M. em particular tem tido e sofrido nos últimos anos, não augura nada de bom...omeletas sem ovos, não é possível...e quem decide ou tem poder de decisão, não conhece...e quem não conhece não pode ter estima...A visão meramente economicista não é compatível com a Ciência.


----------

